# Phase Linear Amp, Pre-Amp, Tuner,



## select4less (Sep 15, 2009)

I purchased a Phase Linear DRS400 Power Amp, a Phase Linear P3600 Pre Amp and a Phase Linear T500 Tuner. 

I can't seem to find much Info. about these on the net.

Wondered if anyone would know anything about all or any of these three?


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

http://www.phaselinearhistory.stereomanuals.com/index.htm


----------



## select4less (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you so much, The site you sent me to was VERY helpful.


----------

